# Too much honey in the wax!



## Robert Hicks (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes! this is the problem, soft wax due to too much honey.

Is there a way to seperate the honey from the wax, after the two our melted and combined?

Thanks!


----------



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

What if you melted the wax down in water? Then wouldn't the honey be suspended in the water and not in the wax?


----------



## Robert Hicks (Sep 28, 2005)

Trying that now.

Thanks


----------

